# Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?



## UrbanFishing (27. März 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

Ich würde demnächst gerne Fischfrikadellen herstellen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die frage ob evtl ein "fischiges aroma" nach der reinigung im Fleischwolf bleibt? Dass würde meiner Holden wahrscheinlich nicht so gefallen.#t
Bzw hat ja jemand paar reinigungs tipps für mich.

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Wenn du Fisch verwendest, der schon fischelt, ist das ein Fehler. Wenn dann das Material vom Wolf sofort jeden Geruch annimmt ist das kein gutes Gerät.

Also frischen Fisch in den höchstwahrscheinlich ordentlichen Wolf geben, wolfen und hernach gründlich sauber machen. Dann gibts auch keinen Terror mit der LAG.


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Wenn du dir unsicher bist:
Kauf dir einfach einen manuellen, der kostet nur knapp über nen Zehner, z.b. der hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manueller-Fl...40?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5d4ef55f7c

Handbetrieben, weil du wahrscheinlich nicht vorhast mehrmals wöchentlich Frikadellen zu machen. Und natürlich, weils billiger ist.
Ich benutzte für den selben Zweck und zur Zerkleinerung von zb. Hundefutter oder Pellets fürs Grundfutter ebenfalls einen Handbetriebenen. Von meiner Oma. War ein Hochzeitsgeschenk. In den 50ern. Und der funktioniert noch einwandfrei.
Reinigung: Waschbecken mit heißem Wasser/kochendem Wasser volllaufen lassen, Geschirrspüler rein, Fleischwolf rein, und ne Viertelstunde einweichen lassen. Lässt sich dann alles ganz einfach mit ner Bürste reinigen.  |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn du dir unsicher bist:
> Kauf dir einfach einen manuellen, der kostet nur knapp über nen Zehner, z.b. der hier:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manueller-Fleischwolf-Aluminiumguss-Zerkleinerer-mit-Handkurbel-Grose-8-NEU-/400756662140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5d4ef55f7c


So ein Teil aus den 50ern habe ich auch noch im Einsatz und benutze es genau so für die Zerkleinerung von Hundefutter aber auch für Fischfrikadellen
In der Spülmaschine auseinander genommen einfach mitspülen und selbst der Plätzchenteig (für Spritzgebäck), den man damit durch eine vorgesschaltete Düse presst, schmeckt weder nach Fisch noch nach Frolic #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Für normale Haushaltsmengen immer noch das Beste.#6


----------



## Fotomanni (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Ein kleiner Tipp zur Reinigung: Fleischwölfe und insbesondere die Scheiben und Messer NICHT in heißes Wasser geben sondern zuerst in lauwarmen Wasser vorreinigen. Im heißen Wasser denaturiert das Eiweiß und klebt ganz fürchterlich in den Scheiben.

Anschließend natürlich in heißem Wasser nachreinigen.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Alte Wölfe und deren Sätze sind oft nicht aus Edelstahl oder Rostträge. Daher sollte man diese nicht in der Spülmaschine oder mit scharfen Reinigern säubern. sondern immer nur von Hand. 
 Und ein Tipp für den Einsteiger,  Scheiben und Messer immer zusammen zum Schleifen geben. Alle teile sollten auf einander Zugeschliffen werden. Und bloß nicht versuchen es selber zu schleifen. Geht garantiert nach hinten los, wenn man nicht über die entsprechendes Gerät verfügt.


----------



## UrbanFishing (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Hey, danke für die super Ratschläge#h
Ich bin ja noch garnicht auf den Gedanken gekommen den Wolf für die Herstellung von Grundfutter zu nutzen:m
Der Fleischwolf wird mit sofortiger Wirkung in beschlag genommen
Super, Danke


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*



UrbanFishing schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die super Ratschläge#h
> Ich bin ja noch garnicht auf den Gedanken gekommen den Wolf für die Herstellung von Grundfutter zu nutzen:m
> Der Fleischwolf wird mit sofortiger Wirkung in beschlag genommen
> Super, Danke



Gibt je nach dem, was es zu wolfen gibt, auch kräftige Oberarme :m


----------



## benzy (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

dann ist es ja ein sogenannter Fischwolf! :vik:


----------



## Calwyn (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Ist jene Größe 8 auch klein genug für Fisch? Oder muss für den noch eine kleinere Scheibe her?


----------



## Brummel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*






So einen kleinen Wolf für nen 10`er hab ich auch und hatte noch keine Sehnsucht nach was "besserem". 

Auf jeden Fall nicht zu heiss waschen, den Fehler machte ich auch.


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Bei Aluminium, egal ob als Folie oder Küchengerät, wird mir in der Küche immer unwohl sein und bleiben. Das Zeug reagiert mit Salz und Säure extrem und "verschwindet" dann im Essen.
Ein manueller Wolf aus verzinntem Gusseisen, z. B. der hier http://www.amazon.de/Gefu-GF14710-Fleischwolf-Gr-8/dp/B00008WXSM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1443699302 wird für den "ab und an Gebrauch" immer meine Wahl und Empfehlung bleiben.
Wer mehr will, muss tief in die Tasche greifen, um Alu aus dem Weg zu gehen. 300 € sind dafür wenigstens fällig. Überall, wo nicht explizit Edelstahl oder Gussstahl angegeben ist, sondern lapidar von "Metall" geschrieben wird, ist in der Regel von Alu auszugehen.


----------



## kraftian (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fisch und Fleischwolf unbedenklich?*

Hier gibt es manuelle Fleischwölfe aus Edelstahl bereits ab 49,-€ - http://www.ebay.de/itm/291645187684


----------

